# Slingshot ammo review: Daisy 1/4 inch steel



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I recently received some 1/4 inch steel ammo as part of a trade. While I absolutely love the size of the ammo, I am not a fan of this particular brand. This is kind of surprising to me as I love their 4.5mm BBs.






To be fair, I have not noticed any large detriment in my plinking due to the flat spots.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

JTslinger said:


> I recently received some 1/4 inch steel ammo as part of a trade. While I absolutely love the size of the ammo, I am not a fan of this particular brand. This is kind of surprising to me as I love their 4.5mm BBs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree, I don't like the daisy brand, I much prefer the marksman (but those are heavy on the oily side when unpacking)


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Don't get me wrong, I love the size and have not noticed any major variation in how they fly. I am very appreciative towards the person who sent me the ammo as part of a trade. I greatly enjoy shooting this ammo size and had it not been for the generosity of the person who sent them to me, I most likely would not have picked up any for myself.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > I recently received some 1/4 inch steel ammo as part of a trade. While I absolutely love the size of the ammo, I am not a fan of this particular brand. This is kind of surprising to me as I love their 4.5mm BBs.
> ...


I guess one better have a towel handy when unpacking marksman ammo. :what:


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Yah. It's machine oil to keep them from rusting. I DO like the case it comes in.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Built in belt clip, yes please!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I did some work for Marksman in the nineties and they would give me frames, tapered tube sets and cases of this flat sided ammo. They said it was formed by dropping thru a grid in a semi-molten state onto a metal plate, hence the flat spot - inexpensive way to make sorta round ammo. Once my stash of this is gone, I'm going to stay with the round stuff from Enco or Royal as sometimes I think that flat spot affects the grip in the pouch and the release.*


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I shot it for about an hour and a half tonight. It seems to fly true enough I'm not the greatest marksman and used two frames that with floating anchors. Not to bad, but I will get round ammo in the future.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

What with people shooting cube ammo, I can't see that a couple of flat spots will matter. However if the ammo is round, I feel that I am getting a better quality. :iono:


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

It shoots well enough, but when these are gone I won't replace them with Daisy brand.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I get them at an employee discount at work. So, they are cheap enough.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

flipgun said:


> I get them at an employee discount at work. So, they are cheap enough.


Can't complain about that.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I've cast lead balls, 9.5mm that have a nubbin on one side from cutting the sprue with side cutters and I neatly filed about 20 of them so there was no nubbin and they were perfectly round. Shooting them over and over and over again I noticed zero difference in the neatly filed ones and the nubbin ones. Then as some of you know who've followed my verbacious posts I switched to cylindrical ammo..cut off round bar stock slugs, 11mm long x 10mm diameter. It shoots the same as the perfectly round lead and nubbin round lead at 15 meters. 10 meters bores me so I only shoot 15 now. Point being a small flat spot on a round ball isn't going to affect accuracy. Some use hex nuts and bag supper in the fry pan with them. Afterall at the velocities and ranges we shoot slingshots, there isn't enough time or range to affect ballistics as there would be with varmint rifles at 300 yards or silhouette competition at 500 or Afghanistan at 1000 yds with ultra match hollow point ammo. Oh yes they DO use it. Guaranteed. Geneva convention or no Geneva convention. So if you can get a steal on steel with flat spots, do it. I think psychology plays a part here too.

When I got my toy Trumark not long ago it came with a gratis box of 3/8 flat spot steel like you got only larger. When I got my Marksman arm braced SS it also came with round 3/8 steel but it was ball bearing round, no flats. I did try them both a week ago..almost forgot, both shot the same it seemed...TBG single bands 15mm wide, no taper, jaw bone anchor point. I prefer smack down heaver loads however. I weighed both types of ball steel on my powder scale which is really sensitive, and they didn't differ much, not enough to consider. I mixed them all up on a baking soda jar and there they sit on a shelf in the shop. I need to gift them to someone here I told Susi but since she shoots light bands she's owned them.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Actually, only lead is poured through a grid, steel doesn't act that way. The flats are because of mass casting. They are polished in a giant tumbler to shine the surface but the old sprue scar is what you are seeing as a flat. Evidently they didn't want you to know their secrets for making steel shot and theirs is cheaper than if the flats were ground off like in a ball bearing factory. If the shot was to become ball bearings the sprue scar would be ground off. Since it's for slingshots the steel alloy isn't hard enough for ball bearings and it's thusly not finished off perfectly round.

Obviously it costs more to add the step of grinding the shot perfectly round hence the lower cost of steel shot with small insignificant flats on them.

Here is a link about how steel shot is made and into ball bearings if appropriate steel hardness is attained. There are two methods. One is to cast the shot and the other is to cut off steel wire and round the slugs.

http://www.ehow.com/about_6699639_steel-shot-manufactured_.html

I realize many here are on a budget, evidently a tight one so go to bicycle shops and have them save oddles of used ball bearings for you. They replace fork and wheel bearings regularly for those who ride a lot. I had a friend/neighbor who owned a bike shop and he faithfully saved all those bearings for me..different sizes all mixed up in a plastic jar I gave him in which to put them. I took them home and bathed them in gasoline to degrease them and classified them as to size. Remember these were free. I loaded them into 12 ga shotgun shells using shot cage wads so the steel wouldn't scrub against the barrel and they performed extremely well. I also used some in my Marksman I had at the time and likewise, bingo..spot on. If you don't mind the bother of degreasing and classifying them (about three size classes and easy to separate) then do what I did.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Two fork hits in one day with this stuff.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

SlingshotBill said:


> Two fork hits in one day with this stuff.


Ouch! I have not shot this size ammo with my Torque, and doubt I will. When I shoot the 1/4 inch ammo, I normally shoot them from one of my BB frames.

I love the Torque, but have had some fork hits with it as well. I have become gun-shy with it and don't shoot it that much anymore.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Just got my 3/8" steel in, weighed 15 of them, all 54gr, all smooth all the way around and they fly great out of my OTT gypsy tab Mule.

Very happy so far, going out at 265fps with very light pulling Orange Dub. Will do some testing tomorrow in the Am when it is a little cooler.

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I like 3/8 steel, that is what I shoot the most besides BBs.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> I like 3/8 steel, that is what I shoot the most besides BBs.


Ya know 3/8" gives a nice grip on the pouch too ?

BTW, I tested again after it cooled down using my Zinker sling with the original factory looped tubes ... 275fps ..... wow that is flying !

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

3/8 is a great plinking size ammo.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> 3/8 is a great plinking size ammo.


I'm not use to ammo flying so fast ;- )

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

wll said:


> JTslinger said:
> 
> 
> > 3/8 is a great plinking size ammo.
> ...


I wonder what it will do to some of the walls in your shooting area.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > JTslinger said:
> ...


LOL, LOL, LOL

If it is at all cool tomorrow, I will post pics for sure ;- )

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Sweet, can't wait to see the destruction.


----------



## colton200456 (May 13, 2015)

Just to add my two cents in, I personally love the Daisy ammo, especially the 1/4 inch. Thats what I use to tear up cans.I have two of those boxes of them and at least for me they have proven to be good ammo.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

The ammo does fly pretty straight, I'm just not a fan of the flat spots.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

If I could get the Daisy at half the price of the other round stuff I might be tempted but otherwise I'll stick to the purely round.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

The Daisy rounds are fairly cheap, easy to find and I just put a few through a soda can a few minutes ago. While not my favorite brand, they do get the job done.

Shooting 1/4 inch ammo with one of my BB shooters is a lot of fun. The ammo is small so more can be carried, pretty inexpensive so lack of recovery is not a huge deal and it gets the job done.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Yup i got a box o those to was suprised at the flat spots !

I see ya got a no nonsense figure 8 as well love ta get one of

those, hopeing on hearing back from the Gent that i talked to about fabricating one for me

enjoy the toys !

Joe .


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I enjoy the size of ammo, it even shoots well. I just don't like the flat spots.

The TTF descender if awesome. I also really like the tab&Tap. I can shoot that OTT or TTF.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> I enjoy the size of ammo, it even shoots well. I just don't like the flat spots.
> 
> The TTF descender if awesome. I also really like the tab&Tap. I can shoot that OTT or TTF.


In all fairness JT, this stuff probably has it's place. In my mind I'm visualising walking through the woods taking shots like we do with our BB shooters. Who cares how many shots we take.......they are cheap right? So I'm gonna recant my previous comment and modify my statement somewhat. Ideally yourself included we ALL like round ammo as opposed to stuff with flat spots......that's just a no brainer but I don't think any of us would use those round ammo's for throw away shooting if a cheaper alternative like the Daisy could be used if it performed adequately. So in fairness, you and other's have stated that they seem to fly well which is our main objective really isn't it? I don't like flat spots either but I kinda think of it like you and your copper BB's that you still are trying to get through.........**** that is a lot of shooting to use them up and with BB's you shoot and you shoot and you shoot some more and still have ammo left! haha So we could find a place for these Daisy's as throw away ammo. I'd rather throw the Daisy with flat spots away than the good ammo that is perfectly round.

I'm with you on the flat spot issue. But these might have a place in your shooting bag or mine. God we are so spoiled up here in the USA and Canada in that ammo is so plentiful with a multitude of choice as well. In Mexico where we have spent the last two full winters, I've looked and not found BB's anywhere. Walmart sells pellet guns and pellets but no BB's so if thats what a guy was shooting down there you'd have to scrounge them from bike shops and the like but I bet there was 50 other Mexicans that had already been to the shop looking for exactly the same thing. Nothing down there seems to get thrown out and even the garbage has value to some people.

So I like to think of it like this. When I was heavily into the shooting sports I had a different caliber of rifle for every type of game I wanted to take that were specific. And on the days when I wasn't sure what I was going to come across I took something more utilitarian that could get the job done across the board. I'm thinking the Daisy's are probably that. Not the best, but they just work.

How does the cost of those compare to the Crossman as an example JT?

I'm finding that the .177 is a little weak knee'd for a lot of things and the 3/8 can't be shot in many place where the BB can. So I'm wondering if the 1/4 inch steel would not fit the bill and fill in the void between the two? Anyhoo, thanks for the review. It gives food for thought. Well done.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

You have a very valid point Teach. It does fly well, it is relatively inexpensive which does make the Daisy box great field plinking ammo.

I may need to amend my original review, or do an updated one.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

I don't think that is necessary. The review was accurate and your preference was stated. There's nothing wrong with that. Plus it provoked thought that otherwise may have gone unconsidered.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you Teach.


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

True it's all in the fun of it JT
BTW the jig arrived this afternoon 
Thanks !


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

lunasling said:


> True it's all in the fun of it JT
> BTW the jig arrived this afternoon
> Thanks !


Awesome, glad it arrived.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > JTslinger said:
> ...


Here is a pic;









Had a few like this and one that went through, most just hit and bounced out.

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

That is surprising and disappointing.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> That is surprising and disappointing.


Up until early today I was having major disappointment with the tubes I was using for 3/8" ball.

Sometimes nothing goes according to plan and then by happenstance it comes together .... Who knows ?

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm sure you will find a perfect band set for 3/8 steel.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

JTslinger said:


> I'm sure you will find a perfect band set for 3/8 steel.


Don't have much further to go for sure, 1842 is very, very, good and if that is it, so be it !

I will try 3050, and we will see, I have heard some great things about this tube, a bit uncommon, but still available.

wll


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Will, if you wanna try a flat band I'm using 105's and 107 office bands. They do a great job with 3/8 steel ammo. I get 500 plus shots, and they are cheap cheap cheap. Alliance brand is what I use and am told it is the best brand also. Anyhoo, good luck in your search.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Teach said:


> Will, if you wanna try a flat band I'm using 105's and 107 office bands. They do a great job with 3/8 steel ammo. I get 500 plus shots, and they are cheap cheap cheap. Alliance brand is what I use and am told it is the best brand also. Anyhoo, good luck in your search.


What speed you getting using 3/8" steel and 105's or 107's, do you know ?

wll


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

wll said:


> Teach said:
> 
> 
> > Will, if you wanna try a flat band I'm using 105's and 107 office bands. They do a great job with 3/8 steel ammo. I get 500 plus shots, and they are cheap cheap cheap. Alliance brand is what I use and am told it is the best brand also. Anyhoo, good luck in your search.
> ...


I have a chrony Will but while using these bands I was in Mexico and my chrony in was in Canada so I never had the chance to find out. With the exception of the Dankung black tubes I've always noticed a relaxing of the tubes when held for more than a second or two at full draw with a decrease in velocity proportionate to the length of time of hold at full draw. I noticed that when I swapped over to the office bands that I did not get that affect from them, they have a very linear pull from start to finish and let got with good authority. Take one band per side and cut the circle to make a straight flatband. There is 50 bands per box and you can get them on sale for 7-9 dollars off Amazon.com. That's 25 sets of bands for under ten dollars!

There are a lot of shooters here on the forum using them. I've not heard any complaints about them. They might not be quite as fast as some of the other top end stuff but the price of them makes it an acceptable trade off.

http://www.amazon.com/Rubber-Bands-105-Sold-Each/dp/B00WT55DFG/ref=sr_1_28?ie=UTF8&qid=1434382329&sr=8-28&keywords=Alliance+105


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Just picked up some new Marksman 1/4 and they seem to be zinc coated now, and poorly too. Not smooth like the daisy .177 bbs, they are slightly pitted. On a plus side, no oil and no smelly ammo haha


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

If the price is right 1/4 inch is also great shoot and forget ammo.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Metropolicity said:


> Just picked up some new Marksman 1/4 and they seem to be zinc coated now, and poorly too. Not smooth like the daisy .177 bbs, they are slightly pitted. On a plus side, no oil and no smelly ammo haha


The Marksman are worse than the Daisy ? WOW

wll


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

wll said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked up some new Marksman 1/4 and they seem to be zinc coated now, and poorly too. Not smooth like the daisy .177 bbs, they are slightly pitted. On a plus side, no oil and no smelly ammo haha
> ...


I wouldn't say worse, just different. At least there no flat spots. I can pick up 250 1/4" for $5, not too bad but still doesn't beat .117 bbs


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Metropolicity said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Metropolicity said:
> ...


Where did you find them at that price?


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

JTslinger said:


> Where did you find them at that price?


Just my local sports store. Cabela's in town also has them for that price. I once bought 10 packs of them because I had a $50 gift cert.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

We have a Cabela's in my state, but it's about 60 miles away.


----------



## peppermack (Dec 10, 2013)

My favorite plinking setup right now is 1/4" steel and 1632 tubes full butterfly. Talk about some serious speed. Was shooting last night and the 1/4" was going straight through the soda can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Canadian Tire stores have them also and their prices are usually pretty good also. Won't help JD out but for others NOB.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Pep, where'd you find 1632 tubes? I've been looking & haven't been able to find it.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

JonM said:


> Pep, where'd you find 1632 tubes? I've been looking & haven't been able to find it.


He got it from me, but I order direct from Dankung.com

I have a large shipment in to carry in my webshop.


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I checked Dankung & they don't list it. Did you have to special order it? Also, when will yo be listing it on your site? I'm looking for at least 10 meters.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

JonM said:


> I checked Dankung & they don't list it. Did you have to special order it? Also, when will yo be listing it on your site? I'm looking for at least 10 meters.


Looks like it. I had to email direct.

When I get it in, I'll be listing it. At the mercy of shipping times.


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

SlingshotBill said:


> Two fork hits in one day with this stuff.


Remember "corellation is not causation". I doubt very much that the fork hits had anything to do with the ammo in question. The slightly out of round shape of the projectile cannot significantly affect it's trajectory at that distance. Could it be that your pouch grip and release were modified as a way of compensating for the deformity? We often do this unconsciously.


----------

